# Trilobite beetle



## orionmystery (Jul 3, 2012)

Trilobite beetle




Trilobite beetle...IMG_7347 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Trilobite beetle...IMG_7348 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More amazing Malaysian beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

that is one strange and beautiful insect! Nice capture!


----------



## LShooter (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow. That's just cool and crazy! Kick up the contrast just a bit on the next go round.


----------



## Joshonator (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool! I didn't know there were beetles that looked like that.


----------

